# 2001 3.0 Di Auto not cranking but won’t turn over



## SEGHKJD (8 mo ago)

Car was working perfectly fine before I left for a week (was left out of cover while heavy rain went over the week) came back to battery’s being flat was fine that night after jump start stoped started fine and battery’s charged themselves up. Next morning would not turn over. Assumed starter battery was fucked so replaced and the next morning it was also drained so I replaced alternator assuming that was the issue… has fixed battery problem and now sounds a lot healthier with cranking but still will not turn over


----------



## SEGHKJD (8 mo ago)

Update, tried using easy start, made engine finally turn over but instantly stalled tried a handful of times and same thing happened. Does anyone have any idea what the issue could be


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If using "easy start", does start the engine even for a few seconds but then shuts off; that indicates you have a fuel delivery problem. Make sure all the fuel injector harness connectors are dry. If there's a lot of moisture, use a hair drier to dry everything up.

* Testing fuel delivery:
An easy way to test the fuel pump and filter is to disconnect the fuel feed hose from the fuel rail and connect it to a long length of spare hose with the other end draped over the fender going into a catch can placed on the ground. Now turn the ignition key to the run position but DO NOT TRY TO START THE ENGINE. You should see fuel going into the can at a good rate for several seconds.

Tee-in a temporary fuel pressure gauge between the fuel feed hose and the fuel rail; now turn the ignition key to the run position but DO NOT TRY TO START THE ENGINE. The fuel pressure reading should be around 34 psi which would be a static reading.

The fuel injectors may not be firing. This can be tested with a "noid" light probe for each injector harness connector. The Noid kits can be purchased at most auto parts stores.


----------

